# Have I got my miniDSP needs correct?



## ThinkRationally (Jan 3, 2014)

There is a lot of information here and elsewhere, and I have been hunting through it. I think I have my needs figured out, but there are a few doubts I would like to lay to rest.

First my setup:
- AVR: Yamaha RX-V773
- Sub: SVS PB-1000, crossover is 80 Hz set in the AVR (may be set to 90 or 100 at times)
- Speakers: Polk RTiA series, although likely not relevant to my concerns.

I want to EQ my sub only. It's possible that I may someday have two subs (likely another SVS). This is what I think I need:

- REW software (I have downloaded it, but I don't have a mic yet)
- UMIK-1 from miniDSP
- miniDSP 2x4 in a box, unbalanced
- miniDSP advanced 2-way + sub plug-in

I will install the miniDSP between my AVR sub out and the sub LFE input.

My concerns:

1. My AVR has 1V sub outputs, and the miniDSP has 0.9V outputs. I don't think this will be a problem, but I'm wondering whether I'll need to worry about clipping at high volumes earlier than the AVR would clip. In reality, do outputs at this level typically run significantly below the output RMS rating such that I don't have to worry about it?

2. I chose the unbalanced miniDSP because I don't think I need the balanced version. Am I correct in this?

3. Before I order from miniDSP, have I correctly identified my needs? Have I missed anything?

I guess I'm just looking for confirmation that I'm on the right path before I get deeper into this.

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve heard lots of complaints about people overloading the unbalanced version, so I’d go for the balanced version just for the extra headroom.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ThinkRationally (Jan 3, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve heard lots of complaints about people overloading the unbalanced version, so I’d go for the balanced version just for the extra headroom.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks, Wayne. Will that not give me potentially the opposite problem? If my 1V AVR output seems to drive the sub at proper levels, might a 2V output be too much? I understand that the options for output on the balanced version are either 0.9V or 2V. Although if my input is from a 1V sub out, then maybe the miniDSP output wouldn't go beyond that (unless PEQ could drive it higher?). I don't know what the sub can handle--maybe I should ask SVS their thoughts.

I'm also not crazy about the screw block terminals on the unbalanced version, but proper signal matching is more critical.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no problem. I don’t know what all the miniDSP controls are, but you should be able to set the output for unity gain (0 dB), meaning that the signal level that comes in is the same as what goes out. If there is no output gain adjustment and it defaults to max, all you need to do is trim down the gain adjustment on the sub amplifier. That’s what it’s there for, to adjust for a wide range of signal levels. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

why not use the 4-way advanced plug-in in case you want to add more subs? I haven't really looked at the 2-way + sub, but most folks use the 4-way advanced for sub only use.


----------

